# Onion Bread recipe



## AllenOK (Aug 29, 2004)

Onion Bread
Yields:  2 loaves

¼ c dehydrated onions
¼ c water
¼ c warm water
1 T yeast
1 pt milk, warm
2 T shortening
2 T sugar
1 t salt
1 # 8 oz bread flour
1 t celery salt
½ t poultry seasoning
1 T melted butter

	Allow onions to rehydrate in water.  Proof the yeast in a mixer bowl.  Add warm milk, shortening, sugar, and salt.
	Sift the flour with celery salt and poultry seasoning.
	Muffin method:  add dry ingredients to wet.  Knead on machine 10 minutes.  Place dough in a greased bowl, roll dough around in the bowl to thoroughly coat with fat.  Allow dough to rise until doubled.  Punch down and let rest 12 – 15 minutes.
	Make-up into two loaves, and place in greased pans.  Let loaves rise until doubled.  Split loaves, if desired, and brush with melted butter.
	Bake @ 400°F until done, about 30 minutes.

I've made this formulation several times at home.  It *ALWAYS* dissappears within a couple of days.  You might want to make sure the butter is ready to go when the bread comes out of the pan.  Also, you may want to have a broom handy to beat off any "raiders" that appear to eat the bread before it has a chance to cool enough so you can slice it easily.  If you're into making your own dressing/stuffing, bake a batch of this bread, cube it, and let it dry.  Then use the bread cubes for you dressing/stuffing.


----------

